# KBC surprise for me



## 6.5 Fan (Aug 26, 2022)

Got a package today from KBC, it was a automatic center punch i apparently ordered back in Jan. I had to look back at the order and sure enough there it was with some other stuff i ordered. Center punch was back ordered i guess and i forgot i even bought it. No shipping either so that is a bonus. I really need to write stuff down, would likely lose the paper i wrote the note on.


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 26, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> I really need to write stuff down, would likely lose the paper i wrote the note on.



Ya, I resemble that remark.... 

I think it is caused by something in the prairie water while you are growing up.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Aug 26, 2022)

I have had very fast delivery on most stuff.........if it's in stock.


----------



## Tecnico (Aug 26, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Ya, I resemble that remark....
> 
> I think it is caused by something in the prairie water while you are growing up.


I hear ya brother.

And all along I was blaming it on being out, lost in a salt fog........

D


----------



## LenVW (Aug 27, 2022)

I picked up the same automatic punch and a dual end scriber at Buse Bee this week.
$11 for the set, not sure if the Sale is still on.


----------



## Janger (Aug 27, 2022)

Can’t even buy the material for $11. Thieves here in calgary are stealing brass memorial plaques thinking they can make a quick buck selling it. Of course no recycler is buying such obviously hot material. Really frustrating to see stuff like that on the news. My old neighbour has his lightning rod wires stolen right off his house.


----------



## Tom O (Aug 27, 2022)

It’s hard to say though it’s possible they are casting it into something else I’m sure a recycler would report it.


----------



## Dusty (Aug 27, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> Got a package today from KBC, it was a automatic center punch i apparently ordered back in Jan. I had to look back at the order and sure enough there it was with some other stuff i ordered. Center punch was back ordered i guess and i forgot i even bought it. No shipping either so that is a bonus. I really need to write stuff down, would likely lose the paper i wrote the note on.



And here I thought I was the only one that did this sort of senior stuff or does it happen to the younger bucks as well?  LOL


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 27, 2022)

Dusty said:


> And here I thought I was the only one that did this sort of senior stuff or does it happen to the younger bucks as well?  LOL



@6.5 Fan , I blame it on KBC not my old age. It's happened to me too. I do a big order to get free shipping. They fulfil most of my order and backorder some small thing on me. 6 months later the small item shows up.

KBC should do regular followup notes to keep customers up to date and aware of such things. Then there would be no surprises like this. Just imagine if you bought another one while waiting.

Nobody I know would ever do that........


----------



## Tom O (Aug 28, 2022)

I’m still wondering every few months I get a call in some language Chinese maybe no English anyways so I just hang up, it does make you wonder though as I have had a couple things not show up in the past.


----------



## Degen (Aug 28, 2022)

Janger said:


> Can’t even buy the material for $11. Thieves here in calgary are stealing brass memorial plaques thinking they can make a quick buck selling it. Of course no recycler is buying such obviously hot material. Really frustrating to see stuff like that on the news. My old neighbour has his lightning rod wires stolen right off his house.


Karma tends to even things out.   Touch of lightening at the right moment in time could be a life altering experience


----------

